# Thoughts on Bateau FS18 for NE FL



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

looking strongly at this boat for a family build. Something to fish the shallow creeks off of the ICW between Saint Augustine and Palm Valley. I do have a bayboat and a kayak, looking for something for the shallows that I don't have to paddle. I have also looked at Gheenoes (classic or LT) but having trouble getting enthused. In a perfect world, I would prefer a hair more beam, sharper entry with a bit of carolina flair . I would want to be able two fish 2 and on rare occasions fish two with one poling.

This boat seems to get pretty positive reviews (and I also have time and enjoy building stuff) but I wanted to post here to see if there were other options I was missing. I have read every build thread I could find here and over on Bateau. 

Thanks


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I love that hull.

The guys that build it seem to like it initially, but once they've sweated and cursed over it for years, I am not sure how unbiased they are during their first blush of pride. I've never seen fish pics or a 1-3 year follow up report from one that I can recall. No one who has built one seems to contribute to the forum after their get the thing done. Even then, most are on the bateau.com forum where they talk mostly about building it and not as much about fishing out of it afterwards. I only know of 1-2 MS member who finished it. There were another 2-4 FS18 builds out there over the years that fell off the face of the earth. FWIW, every builder that made the round chine version later said it wasn't worth the effort.

It is a very simple hull for a specific job. You can't really go wrong if you want to pole it in shallow water. Most people that complain about any microskiff expected it to do more than it ever claimed it could do, e.g. be very stable or run really fast or keep you dry in a chop. 

The big question is whether you want to build it or just buy something else and get fishing. It will take 3-4x longer than you estimate unless you are a pro. It is fun if you are into that sort of thing, but if you approached it like a chore, it would blow.

Nate


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

The lack of follow up reports has been a big question for me. I do enjoy the building process, but not if the end product ( hull) is not worth it. And I agree with the purpose part, if I am cruising I take the bay boat. For my area, I would use this boat similar to how many are using Gheenoe's


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cost wise it is not worth it.You probably can get into an ankona or salt marsh or even a carolina skiff for close to the same money w/ better resale and more boat.. And, be on the water faster.at

That is what I did.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

WC53 said:


> The lack of follow up reports has been a big question for me. I do enjoy the building process, but not if the end product ( hull) is not worth it. And I agree with the purpose part, if I am cruising I take the bay boat. For my area, I would use this boat similar to how many are using Gheenoe's


If you want good feedback, I'd get aggressive and PM the two guys who finished them. One was a guy in Texas who put a jet on his. I haven't seen a post about his boat since that I recall, but I think he might be guide so you should be able to hunt him down. Another guy bought a half finished hull and then finished it out. It had a low sheer. I can't remember either's name unfortunately, but if you search the the Braggin' Spot for FS18 within the last 12-24 months, you'll find them. Also look up and PM Bayport Bob on Bateau.com. He might have finished the first FS18, but I don't think he ever posted a follow up. He did some elegant work. Cracker Larry on Bateau.com built a beautiful FS18 for a client. He was a regular poster there and should be able to get you in contact with the owner to solicit a valid opinion. If all these guys have drifted away from online forums as we seem to be prone to doing, you may never get an answer. Ultimately, trust your gut. If it is a boat that has chemistry with you and it sounds like a fun project and it does the job you need it to do, jump in on it. My boat isn't special to anyone but me, but I wouldn't trade it for a jonboat or Carolina Skiff.

Nate


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Not sure but Cracker Larry finished the boat and sold his to a guy in Texas who I believe went with a jet drive. Might be the same guy as mentioned above. I was interested in the build of a FS 18 for awhile but got it out of my system when I bought a boat. You can contact Cracker Larry on the charleston fishing forum website, he seems to be on there a good bit. I asked him some questions and he answered them quickly there when I was curious


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

WC53 said:


> looking strongly at this boat for a family build. Something to fish the shallow creeks off of the ICW between Saint Augustine and Palm Valley. I do have a bayboat and a kayak, looking for something for the shallows that I don't have to paddle. I have also looked at Gheenoes (classic or LT) but having trouble getting enthused. In a perfect world, I would prefer a hair more beam, sharper entry with a bit of carolina flair . I would want to be able two fish 2 and on rare occasions fish two with one poling.
> 
> This boat seems to get pretty positive reviews (and I also have time and enjoy building stuff) but I wanted to post here to see if there were other options I was missing. I have read every build thread I could find here and over on Bateau.
> 
> Thanks


This is actually my first post on the forum and I have a lot of the same questions and concerns you have and I'm about 75% complete on my build of the FS18. I followed the Bateau forum and read every build thread on this boat for over a year prior to ordering the plans in November. I fish fairly often from a buddies Hell's Bay Glades Skiff and absolutely love it, but buying anything even close to that boat was way out of my budget. I started the build on December 5th, logging 225 hours so far, trying to build a boat that looks like a production boat in all aspects, including custom built hatches etc. My plan is to power it with a new 20hp Merc tiller, and have a smallish 5.5 gallon built in gas tank. I've learned a lot, and have had a blast doing the build, with no regrets, and just hope I love the finished product as much as I've enjoyed the process. I know that with a new motor and trailer I'll still be below the cost of any skiff on the market. I'm in Flagler Beach if you're interested in seeing the boat, and I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have. The boat has gorgeous lines by the way. Mike


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

There are a lot of pros and cons to building your own boat, regardless of the design. I've built a few, so I can speak with some authority. pro: If you enjoy the building process, there's nothing like it. It's very satisfying. con: It can take a lot longer to get on the water over just buying something ready made. pro: The cost in materials will be less than a new equivalent boat. con: resale will never be that easy, it won't sell for what you've put into it, and if you figure the cost of your labor a home built boat will cost a lot more than factory built. pro and con: You won't be able to finance a boat you build yourself.

Bottom line: If you really enjoy building, have the time to put in and another boat to fish from while building and don't really worry about resale, then build your own. If you want to fish now, don't have a lot of time, and need bank financing and worry about resale, buy a boat.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Seapro, can you post some pics of your build?


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

yobata said:


> Seapro, can you post some pics of your build?


I have no idea how to post photos. Any help in this regard would be much appreciated, and I've documented every stage of the build and will post shots of any and all aspects if requested.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

seapro17sv said:


> I have no idea how to post photos. Any help in this regard would be much appreciated, and I've documented every stage of the build and will post shots of any and all aspects if requested.


Use an image hosting service like photobucket, then click the image icon that looks like mountains and paste the photo's direct URL which you can copy from photobucket account


----------



## Boatdesigner (Dec 9, 2009)

seapro17sv said:


> have a smallish 5.5 gallon built in gas tank


A little advice from a boat designer, do not build the tank in. Once you build the tank in, you must meet all kinds of regulations from the EPA. The tank has to be certified by the tank builder. You also have to certify with a plaque on the boat that the _system_ meets all federal regs and that you, the builder, will be responsible for the system staying in compliance for something on the order of 20 years if memory serves. That's right, even after you sell the boat. See, they wrote these regulations with the help of the big boat companies like Sea Ray, they never gave a moments thought to someone building a boat in their garage. Now you may be able to get away with the simple old system we used for years, or you may get an inspector who is a stickler for rules when you go to register the boat.

For that small a boat, I would go to Walmart and buy a 6 gallon Attwood tank and the matching Attwood hose, pay my $75-100 and be done with it. Go to the Attwood website and check under the fuel tab for the Integrated Fuel Tank section. It has some good information on how these systems need to be engineered. There is a lot that isn't shown though, like the tank having to vent while parked on an angle on the side of a mountain (I am only slightly exaggerating!). By the way, I have no association with Attwood and get nothing for mentioning them, they just have the easiest stuff to find due to their being available at Walmart, with whom I also have no relationship.


----------



## mjxlange (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure when the fuel tank issue came into play but when FWC came to inspect my FS18 they didnt even ask about the fuel tank.


----------



## mjxlange (Aug 18, 2011)

You guys can check out my build here. https://www.facebook.com/MikesBoats/


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

WC53 said:


> The lack of follow up reports has been a big question for me. I do enjoy the building process, but not if the end product ( hull) is not worth it. And I agree with the purpose part, if I am cruising I take the bay boat. For my area, I would use this boat similar to how many are using Gheenoe's


I absolutely love my FS18HD. It's a shallow water fishing machine! Mine is different, I made some modifications on the hull, the decks are larger , it is remote steer with a side console. I love it, it poles great, it's stable, it's light, and it's mine! If you what the details, my entire build is documented at bateau. Look up AtTheBrink's FS18.


----------

